# Emersed Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini'?



## takeshi

Hello APC!

Just wondering if anyone has pics of AR mini emersed. I started my emersed project a few months ago to save a melting stem of AR mini and it seems to have bounced back rather quickly. Curious to see if anyone else has any pics of their growth. Thanks

Takeshi


----------



## asukawashere

I grew out the "variegated" form (i.e. A. r. 'mini' with the rosanervig virus) last summer... there's a photo of its flower in this post. I don't think I took any photos of the plant itself, my journal there is mostly full of flower pics....


----------



## takeshi

Whoops just saw this post! Just went through that thread and the pics look pretty cool! I like how the veins stand out so much in the variegated form. Thanks!


----------



## miremonster

Years ago I got it from Dutch hobbyists as Alternanthera reineckii "rosaefolia minor" and kept it emersed in the Botanical garden Göttingen (Germany). I've noticed that the emersed stems developed much longer internodes than the submersed ones, then looking like other A. reineckii variants; leaves rather green.
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-bes...-reineckii-rosaefolia-minor-t7631.html#p72896
However, in-vitro plants of 'Mini', as well as the emersed potted plants of "Variegated" from Tropica are red.


----------



## novianto.sutardi

my emersed form,


----------



## takeshi

Well this is my AR mini. Took long months of patience to see it at this stage. My setup is pretty limited because I practically stole my brother's emersed tub to grow some of my plants. It is an opaque tub as you can see from the image and I just leave it outside everday in order to maintain humidity for the Utricularia sp. in there. It is next to a patch of Monte Carlo and I believe the plant at the bottom is Tropica 049.


----------



## asukawashere

I'm not totally convinced the plant at the bottom is Staurogyne repens (the correct name for Tropica 049g). Any chance of a close-up shot?

In any case, your Alternanthera looks happy and healthy—so does the Monte Carlo.


----------



## takeshi

I'll post a pic asap. I wasn't too sure if it was Staurogyne Repens either...but I do remember trying to plant a few trimmings into the tub. I really doubt it's any other plant though, since I open the container for a few minutes a day and the only other plants in that tub are some of my brother's Utricularia sp. I do want to hopefully speed up the growth of that plant but it does look extremely happy. Anyone have any clues about the "green" near the AR mini? I did put some Osmocote plus root tabs under it...


----------



## dvc

takeshi said:


> I'll post a pic asap. I wasn't too sure if it was Staurogyne Repens either...but I do remember trying to plant a few trimmings into the tub. I really doubt it's any other plant though, since I open the container for a few minutes a day and the only other plants in that tub are some of my brother's Utricularia sp. I do want to hopefully speed up the growth of that plant but it does look extremely happy. Anyone have any clues about the "green" near the AR mini? I did put some Osmocote plus root tabs under it...


Nice tub! That green looks like BGA Cyanobacteria.


----------



## asukawashere

I agree, looks like cyanobacteria. Usually a result of high humidity and excessive nutrients when it shows up in emersed culture, IME.


----------



## Rusty

does your ar mini stay small when grown emersed? a friend complained his grew bigger when compared to submerged.


----------



## takeshi

Yes it still stays extremely short and does not grow much taller than this...still need to get around to posting a pic though haha


----------



## Rusty

hehe definitely throw up some pics. I'd love to see a pic of it submerged in your tank too


----------



## takeshi

Here are some overdue pics. They aren't in the greatest condition atm, considering the scorching temperature this past weekend in Southern California. 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1406556484_8df171acc984a6a1ef2ce40984a1219f

https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...4254_311882512300337_196228220185535926_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...126_311882532300335_5594803618821596952_n.jpg

I'd be happy to sell some of these stems if anyone is interested...that AR patch is getting a bit bushy...


----------

